# My modded cubes



## DISONY CUBE (Dec 26, 2018)

Yuxin Huanglong: magnet mod+ spring swap(Little magic spring)

Yuxin little magic 222: magnet mod

Yuxin little magic 333: magnet mod+ spring swap(Sulong spring)

333 Cube from claw machine: spring swap+ Core swap+ v55 mode+ corner rounding+ Edge rounding

Daiso Cube 333: rounding inside+ spring swap+ core swap+ attaching huanlong marbles in corners

Dayan panshi: corner rounding+ edge rounding+ 48 edge mod+ strengthening durability of corners+ V55 mod

Dayan Lingyun: corner rounding+ edge rounding+ 48 edge mod+ center rounding+ V55 mod

YJ Yupo: spring swap+ V55 mod


I'm good at modding as I am being called 'great modder' in Korean cube community.


----------

